# Two New Workshops!



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2015)

Posted them officially today.  I'm really excited about these two, especially the one in and around Newport 

WorkShops Red Skies Photography

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2015)

I thought that was never going to connect! lol those large photos... I'd make it so the links stand out more (that they're highlighted).

I have taken a lot of workshops and have to pay the full amount ahead of time. (Usually if you don't they'll give your slot to someone on the waiting list.) And this seems underpriced at least for my area.

Is this in two weeks? To me that isn't much notice to see it and get registered for a workshop. I'd schedule further ahead so if someone mails a check you'd have it well ahead of time. And so people can plan accordingly (it kind of implies they have no life and nothing else going on this summer! lol). Maybe not, but by the time someone might see it they may already have plans that weekend.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah...$65 Bucks man?


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Yeah...$65 Bucks man?



I charged $50 for the first. I'm no workshop professional. Once I get more under my belt I can raise the prices a bit. If 5 sign up that's 325 for 3 hours of my time plus driving. So like $75 an hour. I can deal with that--this is a side job. I'm going to grad school (on a stipend) and have extra summer monies from school, as well as my summer job. I don't wanna price myself out before I can establish my name and brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Jul 11, 2015)

how did the first one go? I am sure you posted about it but i must have missed it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 11, 2015)

bribrius said:


> how did the first one go? I am sure you posted about it but i must have missed it.



It went really well. Had a total of 8 attendees, and they all really enjoyed. Nothing but positive reviews [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

